# Hellooo!



## Lizzzie (Dec 13, 2009)

Helloo!

I'm a vet who suddenly found that I was drinking a lot of water. I thought, 'wait a minute..... if a dog was doing this...'  peed on a urine stick, said a rude word and called the doctors. Type 1 diabetic. Just like that.

I was cool, calm and collected when I was diagnosed. Sat through the 'how to inject' talk thinking *yawn* I know all this *yawn* I'm going to be fine.

Little was I prepared for the emotional roller-coaster of hypos, hypers and 'its not fairs' that was about to be upon me..... so here I am, 8-months diabetic and finally admitting that i'm finding it so HARD.


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2009)

good evening lizzie ive just replied to your pregnancy thread but hello again,Ive been diagnosed 10 month and im type 2 , just like you I sat through the talk of finger pricking etc etc was given my diet sheets and thought hay ho now im in for big changes, boy did i underestimate diabetes the mood swings for me are the biggest downer day to day i never know if im going to be hurling plates at the door or kissing and hugging my dog..This place is such a great help and with me i only have 1 family member who is diabetic he is type 1 and lives 300 miles away so to come on here and talk to peeps in the same situation  in itself cheers me up x


----------



## HelenP (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Lizzzie, welcome to the forum.  You've taken the first step in registering, please stick around and browse round the various threads, you'll see what a friendly bunch we are, chatting about everything from insulin pumps to XFactor!!

If you find yourself wondering about something, don't keep it to yourself, there's generally someone here who can answer your questions, and if not, they can direct you to somewhere that'll help.  As Steff says, it's almost like therapy coming on here and having a read, a chat or just a moan about things!!

xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Lizzie,

Welcome to the forum. There's no denying it, it is hard but you can get through it. We're more than happy to do what we can to help, ask any question you want and I'm sure that the large amounts of experience that can be found on these boards will help. I've been type one for thirteen years now and these boards are an excellent source of knowledge. 

I really hope things settle down for you soon.

Tom


----------



## am64 (Dec 13, 2009)

hi lizzie as the others have said its tough but you found a good place in this forum...there is even a thread somewhere about diabetic rabbits ??


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Lizzie,

Welcome to the mad house, erm forum, that's the one 

It's not as easy as it appears, 9 years on and I still have wobbles, can't explain why levels go out of the window for 24 or 48 hours, when my life is the same foodwise almost everyday. But it happens. Same with times when I can't think straight, yes, that's to do with being a male, I knocked that one home for you. But diabetes can sometimes be the cause as well.

Best thing I find it don't over analyse it, get on with life as best you can. But also don't bottle up the daft thoughts and questions, feel free to ask what you like. The chances are there is someone here who has been there or close to where you're at. And can offer you a word or too many of advice if nothing more than to say you will survive and perhaps ask yourself afterwards what it was all about. But we know at the time it's imporant as worrying about diabetes can throw your entire system out.

The same with when you want someone to grizzle at, there are plenty of us here who will listen and be there with different thought or perspective to assist you.

I wonder how a diabetic pet copes with the ups and downs of daily life as a diabetic??? Hmm...


----------



## am64 (Dec 16, 2009)

do animals get diabetes...I know when i was i child i read a book called Sugar mouse...about a Young girl with D who thought her dog was aswell and started treating him with her  insulin...anyone elso know it?


----------



## Einstein (Dec 16, 2009)

am64 said:


> do animals get diabetes...I know when i was i child i read a book called Sugar mouse...about a Young girl with D who thought her dog was aswell and started treating him with her insulin...anyone elso know it?


 

Unfortunately certainly cats and dogs can develop diabetes, type 1 or 2 I don't know.

However, I think it's a carefully controlled diet and insulin regime. Bad enough looking after myself and Bruce as he is, imagine the two of us in a bad mood hypo


----------



## am64 (Dec 16, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Unfortunately certainly cats and dogs can develop diabetes, type 1 or 2 I don't know.
> 
> However, I think it's a carefully controlled diet and insulin regime. Bad enough looking aftermyself and Bruce as he is, imagine the two of us in a bad mood hypo



YIKES


----------



## Admin (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome Lizzie - you wil get the hang of it eventually - but you never stop learning! I have had it for 35 years and still learning - and a lot from the folks on here LOL, which was the whole point of setting up the forum! Look forward to you posting


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 16, 2009)

Lizzzie said:


> Helloo!
> 
> I'm a vet who suddenly found that I was drinking a lot of water. I thought, 'wait a minute..... if a dog was doing this...'  peed on a urine stick, said a rude word and called the doctors. Type 1 diabetic. Just like that.
> 
> ...



Oh bless you! I dont mean to be amused by the misfortune of your diagnosis, but I enjoyed your humour in this message.....I hope you have just found your second home with us! Welcome!

Of course it is not at all amusing how you have to come to find us and i am sorry to read of your diagnosis. It is really hard. I think it is extremely underestimated what is ivolved....but at the same time that is a blessing in disguise. Who could possibly cope with all that at once. I completely understand the emotions and overwhelming feeling of diagnosis 8 months down the line.

I hope you like the forum. Looking forward to talking to you.

Louis ax


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow thanks again for all the support! - I read it carefully and will stay around :0)

OK will do the vetty bit: Both dogs and cats get diabetes; cats is mostly something akin to type 2 (8kg cats are more common than you might think) and can be reversible when they loose weight. Dogs are more often type oneish. It's very boring being a diabetic animal because you really do need a controlled diet. Counting carbs and injecting accordingly is deemed too complex! - and would cost the owners even more of an arm and a leg than it does with the current system.

Funny thing is, though: diabetic animals and diabetic owners tend to go together. I don't know if it's just that diabetic owners are better at spotting the symptoms and getting their animals tested... but anyway, watch out for your pet drinking a lot!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 22, 2009)

Lizzzie said:


> Wow thanks again for all the support! - I read it carefully and will stay around :0)
> 
> OK will do the vetty bit: Both dogs and cats get diabetes; cats is mostly something akin to type 2 (8kg cats are more common than you might think) and can be reversible when they loose weight. Dogs are more often type oneish. It's very boring being a diabetic animal because you really do need a controlled diet. Counting carbs and injecting accordingly is deemed too complex! - and would cost the owners even more of an arm and a leg than it does with the current system.
> 
> Funny thing is, though: diabetic animals and diabetic owners tend to go together. I don't know if it's just that diabetic owners are better at spotting the symptoms and getting their animals tested... but anyway, watch out for your pet drinking a lot!


 
Lizzie,

Interesting stuff, my, or rather Bruces vet is pretty switched on when we visit every six months. He seemed to get the whole range of tests done and had a very intensive medical before he went into intensive training at Hearing Dogs.

Like his grand mother, he tends to go for 'binge drinking' preferring to empty one bowl of water each sitting, then waiting hours for the next drink. Failing that he likes whatever is in MY glass! Don't ask how he's going to be with the home brew, he's going ape and it's only day two of fermentation...

That said, there are four water bowls around the house for him, two upstairs and two downstairs - a rod for my own back keeping them topped up and fresh, but the boy can always drink when he wants to.

The only problem is he likes to dry his tongue and flobby lips on my jeans or my leather chair  He's also got the habbit of dunking his nose in the water bowl and blowing bubbles through his nose. The things pointers do to amuse themselves 

Hope you're coming to terms with things at a comfortable pace?


----------



## shiv (Dec 24, 2009)

i have 3 cats, one of them drinks nearly a whole (large) bowl of water twice a day, and never seems to put on weight. she was a stray, at first we put it down to that, but now she eats and eats (as in, eats hers and then steals food from the other 2 if they leave any).

anyway - welcome to the forum! stick around and ask all the questions you want. i've been t1 for nearly 19 years. everyday is a learning curve with diabetes.


----------

